# Crepe Myrtle Issues



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

No picture, but I have two large crepe myrtle trees in my front yard. This year, over the past few days, the new growth from this year has started falling and breaking, causing my trees to look droopy. What is causing this? I spent tonight cutting the branches that split to avoid disease issues. First time I have had this issue in 2 seasons with this tree.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

Have you been fertilizing them?


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

No- and I'm glad I haven't. They grow plenty of shoots during this time of year, often times blocking the entrance to my driveway and I then have to spend time cutting that growth off. I'll post a picture later today when I get home.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I have over 50 crepe myrtles in my yard. I should be able to assist in some way. Sent some pictures so we can see what your dealing with.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

@Rackhouse Mayor @CenlaLowell here is a picture I took tonight. You can see in the first picture how bad it has got- this was already after a first round of trimming low hanging branches.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

cnet24 said:


> @Rackhouse Mayor @CenlaLowell here is a picture I took tonight. You can see in the first picture how bad it has got- this was already after a first round of trimming low hanging branches.


Nothing wrong with them. What happens is when crepe myrtle becomes wet the flowers become to heavy for the new branches, so you let them dry up for a few days then see where they lay. If they don't shoot back up to the original position trim JUST the flowers off. They will pop back up and continue growing eventually over time the branches will get strong and be able to hold any flower. Hope this helps.


Same thing happened to this one⬆⬆ had to trim it.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

I agree with @CenlaLowell. It's new growth that can't handle the weight. This happens sometimes with "Crepe Murder" trees. Also, if you can help it, do all of your pruning in the winter. Otherwise, if you prune once during the growing season you'll be pruning every week. Sometimes it's unavoidable though.


----------

